

Ask HN: Any remote PC rental service? - yeti

We have a 3D download app that we want to test on a bunch of different hardware configs.<p>Any service which lets you remotely control PC, install app/s and view screen?<p>Friend told me about browsercam.com but it doesn't look like you can install any additional software on it.<p>Thanks
======
dryicerx
I don't know of any such service, but the same task can be completed by
allowing a select set of users to test it. Have users sign up for the
alpha/beta tests and ask for their hardware config, out of the ones that
apply, select a set that best diversify the configurations.

------
mahmud
Google "Windows VPS", or get VirtualBox/VMWare and all the x86 OS disks you
can get your hands on and have fun.

How did you write a 3D app without knowing about virtualization software is
beyond :-P

~~~
chaosmachine
He's looking for hardware configurations. Different video cards, etc. You
can't really get that from virtualization software.

~~~
mahmud
My bad.

